# Looking for some help pricing.



## CLService (Aug 28, 2011)

I have done residential driveways but never commercial. Decided to give it a shot this year. Not sure on commercial prices. What would be a ball park price on something like this?
I'll be using one truck with a 8'2" boss V-XT snowplow. I also just bought a tailgate spreader.
The property has a 2" trigger and just the parking lot no sidewalks.
They would like a per plow price and per salt application price. Thanks for any help.


----------



## CLService (Aug 28, 2011)

I was thinking $75 per plow and $100 for salting.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

CLService;1660187 said:


> I was thinking $75 per plow and $100 for salting.




Try 130 plow, 140 salt. Minimum. You will be there 40-45 minutes plowing..and that's with no cars to dodge.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

225 to plow and 150 to salt


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Higher on the plow price and lower on the salt,you know they won't call for salt that many times ,so bump them on the plowing and tell them you can give them a better price on salting.Then they will call you more for salt and you'll make more over the long run.


----------



## CLService (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok. So this is another one from the same company that needs quoted on so I am looking a $220 per plow & $240 for salt. This one is a little bit bigger than the other one.


----------



## CLService (Aug 28, 2011)

When it comes to commercial plowing I know a lot of people go by hour rate, is there a way to figure it out by sq footage? What’s the average price for a sq ft? I’m sure after looking at a few it’s kind of like giving a quote for mowing a yard. You should be able to look at the property and shoot them a price without measuring anything.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

That second one, $250...and I will revise my opinion on the first one as well....$175 for that one.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

If my numbers are right, the first one is around 5/8 of an acre, the second one 3/4.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The first one is .45 acre, 30 minute plow. The second is .75 acre, 45 minute plow.

I couldn't get those prices here, not even in Canadian $'s,


----------



## CLService (Aug 28, 2011)

Things are pretty cheap around here too.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

First pic I say $100 per visit with 2'' trigger salt I be at $100 30 mins max 4'' and under
Second pic I say $175 per visit with 2'' trigger salt be $175 45mins max 4'' and under

Both looks so easy to plow during the night but day might be a different story

If you get these 2 lots buy your self set wings put on that V


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Antlerart06;1660482 said:


> First pic I say $100 per visit with 2'' trigger salt I be at $100 30 mins max 4'' and under
> Second pic I say $175 per visit with 2'' trigger salt be $175 45mins max 4'' and under
> 
> Both looks so easy to plow during the night but day might be a different story
> ...


You have me rethinking my rethinking.

OK, final answer.

$125 small with $40 clean up as needed, $170 large, $40 return for cleanup.


----------

